# lathe



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

anyone know anything about shop fox lathes. How do they compare to jet?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sirrom,
I have seen the shop foxes up close. My understanding or what I have been told is that they are made by Grizzly. Don't know if the Grizzly is an upgrade to the shop fox or vice versa. I don't think the fit and finish is as nice as the jet. I have two jets, a midi and a 1642. Also not sure where they fall in line pricewise with the grizzly and the jet.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

the shop fox I'm looking at is the same size as the jet 1220. The fox has a 1/2 horse,the jet 3/4 horse.the fox is on sale for $225 and as you know the jet is almost twice as much. So if the fox is almost as good as the jet it would be the better buy. I just don't know that much about shop fox


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*lathes*

Do yourself a favor,RUN don't walk,but get away from those suckers,They are junk.I bought one of the larger ones a few yrs ago and after four exchanges and replacing a motor,I gave up,got my money back and bought the Nova 16-24 and love it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:My sugestion is go for the jet and you won't go wrong. 

Oh yes,that all took place in an 8 month period


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

ok how about a rikon, also the guy I talked to at the store told me jet is going to have a price adjustment but how much lower they will go he didn't know, anyone else hear this?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*lathes*

I have the Ricon,it was my 1st lathe three yrs ago and I love it.It is one tough little lathe and there service is 2nd to none,great folks to deal with.I kinda over worked it,and I mean OVERWORKED it and sorta put a hurtin on the motor,so I called and told them I needed another motor and told em what I done and they said ,don't worry bout it and three days later I had a new motor and I even told em it was out of warranty.No problem,no cost. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*lathes*

OH yes you may want to check out Jet,lotta folks I know have em a swear by em,also I think it would be a good choice just a tad bit more than the Ricon :thumbsup:


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the input.


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

well I did it. I got the rikon and just love it. also spent a small fortune on tools and no end in sight. I should have done this years ago. I chose the rikon for the slower speed of 430 rpm seems most have a low of 500


----------

